

Where can I report an incorrect “exit only” sign on 101 South exit 498B - dhruvbird
http://imgur.com/FhZUOp3

======
natch
Caltrans (California Department of Transportation) has a web form for this
type of stuff:

[http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/maint/msrsubmit/](http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/maint/msrsubmit/)

If you don't see a good category for it in the dropdown, you can choose
"Other" or use another form they provide for things that don't fit the
dropdown categories, but even that form seems to have some constraints on its
intended use:

[http://www.dot.ca.gov/pioform.html](http://www.dot.ca.gov/pioform.html)

I would just report it as "Other" on the first form, since it doesn't have a
category for incorrect signage.

~~~
dhruvbird
Thanks - just submitted it at
[http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/maint/msrsubmit/](http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/maint/msrsubmit/)

